
Ask HN: From dreaming to doing - kyled
For people who started their own business, what was the final thought that triggered you to go for it? Did you dip your toes in by starting a project as a hobby,  or did you take the plunge and leave your job behind to work full time?  Did you get funded or was it self funded? Have any regrets or words of advice?<p>Due to health reasons, I can&#x27;t put in extra hours on the side ,  so  I&#x27;m heavily considering cutting back my normal work hours to invest in a few ideas I have.<p>I miss freelancing and the feeling of owning a project.
======
pedalpete
I got started because I couldn't get another job, taught myself to code and
one of my ideas that I was working on learning to code turned into a biz.

From there, I've had multiple projects, I don't like calling them businesses
until they are. It's just a project I work on on the side.

You say due to health reasons you can't put in extra hours on the side, I'd
say focus on your health as #1.

Would your employer give you 20% time to work on a side project? Would that
work for you?

------
brudgers
Building projects of one's own design is significantly different from
freelancing. A freelancer finds people who will [hopefully] pay money for
services. Building a product means finding a product that people will pay for.
It's a lot easier to build something people won't pay for than a product they
will pay for.

One way to look at it is that a freelancer sells the work before performing
it. A product still has to be sold after all the work is done.

Anyway, I went out on my own when the economy tanked and my employer was
sinking. I was just another rat fleeing the ship.

Good luck.

